

MIT MediaLab Sourcemap: Platform for Open Supply Chains - yarapavan
http://www.sourcemap.org/beta/stage/

======
yarapavan
FastCompany has an article on sourcemap -" Where's my iPod Made? SourceMap Has
the Answer"

Link: [http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/kit-
eaton/technomix/sourcema...](http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/kit-
eaton/technomix/sourcemap-answers-wheres-my-ipod-made-eco-
questions?1254757786)

